# HAs anybody had trouble with XXX brand of ammo?



## Hokkmike (Oct 22, 2007)

I didn't want to put it in the title, but I had some problems with FIOCCHI ammo the first time I used it. Has anybody else experienced misfires, etc.?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I only use Fiochhi for my 32 Keltec. Never a problem. They also manufacture all of the 197 FN ammo I shoot. Not a problem....


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

I use fiocci 9mm in my M&P on occassions, about 200 rounds, never had a problem. It is also the only ammo I use in my Keltec p32, no problems--so far about 300 rounds.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Fiocci Ammo*

Fiocci ammunition works just fine in my Ruger KP90, but doesn't work
worth a darn in my Walter PPK/S-1. It seems some guns work better with
certain brands of ammo than others. Then some guns don't seem to work
well with ANY ammunition.

I have taken my PPK/S to a gun smith to see if he can get it working.

Good luck with your gun!


----------

